
Show HN: Easy to Understand Software Security Training - xSwag
https://application.security/free-application-security-training
======
Nelkins
Wow I am really, really impressed by this. Amazing job!

------
Canada
Nice design, really clear presentation of the content!

------
dkozyatinskiy
That's awesome!

